# TIRES?



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

I am running 22" GBC Gators right now but was wondering if there was a more aggresive tire in a 22"-24" tire size?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gators are pretty good tire, fairly aggressive. I doubt you'll find much more in that size range. I THINK you can still get an outlaw in 25" though.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Vampires run down around that size don't they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yep


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, know what tires I am ordering


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Make sure you know where they come from. If I understand right, interco produces these tire in both the US and Mexico. The US tires are supposed to be true to size but the Mexican ones are not. I have a set of 28-10-12's sitting in the shop with a 27-12-12 dirt devil on top of it, the dd stands taller and is slightly wore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

thanks for the info will definatly make sure of that.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

if ur going with the vamps, check on the interco website first. they always have tires for sale cheap. the reason for being cheap is that they have a blimish on them, like the letters might be messed up or the white lettering might have blead into the tire, stuff like that. nothing structurally wrong with them. only down side to this is that u might not be able to get a set of 4 at the same time. fyi they have truck tires also.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

where do I find that out on interco's site?And beside interco where would yall recomend buying them?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

www.MudThrowers.com 

http://www.intercotire.com/news-article.php?article=1


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

looked on mudthrowers (that is where i bought my gators from) but did not see the vampires just the EDL version,am i missing something?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If they dont have them listed Im sure they can get them. Just have to call and ask.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

ok thanks ill try that.


----------

